# Choctawhatchee River area



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Fished the lower river area twice this week. Good number of boats are out there, especially mullet anglers. The 'holes' have plenty of boats lined up doing their thing. The parking lot at Black Creek Lodge was full. 

The bite is fair for specks and reds but keepers are scarce. Caught reds, specks, strippers or hybrids (?) , and bass as well as shellcrackers. Only thing is they were all short. Ended up yesterday with one nice shellcracker about 9 inches from Bishop Lake 

At least it's fun feeling something pulling back on the end of the line. After a long hot and unproductive summer I'm ready for some action. 

Water temp 71 to 73.

The weather is really nice and makes you want to just be out there on the water.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sounds like u had some fun walt:thumbup:


----------



## Donald811 (May 17, 2011)

Good report JB, glad somebody got to fish.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Another report*

Not a bad day yesterday......... Lower Choctawhatchee River area. 3 slot reds, 8 or 9 rats up to 16 inches, 4 specks with one keeper, and a bunch of croakers. Kept a few croakers to see what they taste like. All caught with Scoot-A-Jig, natural, and Gulp shrimp, natural. 
Thanks to the Humminbird for finding the stash, a classic image of bait ball with fish all mixed in.


----------



## Donald811 (May 17, 2011)

That sounds promising, I need to head over that way. Which cut & how deep the water?:whistling:


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i launched at the hwy 20 ramp....had to use the one directly under the bridge b/c the other 2 are out of the water. its very low...if you launch there and go sound becareful right down the river by the pilings...looks like legs from an old wooded bridge..water is super super shallow..like 2ft shallow.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Jesse1378 .... you are right about Cowford. Have to be careful there for sure. I stopped using the ramp a while back and now launch at SmokeHouse, but Simplers is good as well. Bozemans is a problem for me getting out of the water.

If anyone is interested I have been using a locally made "Scoot-A-Jig" purchased at Copelands Gun Shop on hwy 331 between hwy 20 and the bay. It's about half way. They can be mail ordered at http://www.zibbet.com/ThinkLikeAFish The more you order the cheaper the postage gets.

These little baits are fish catching buggers. They Work on reds, crappie, bass, croakers, etc. The other day the croakers were attacking them like they were starving to death. Got sort of aggravating but at least I was catching, and the reds got in there too.


----------

